# MLR / GTROC-SPRINT-SERIES-FINAL-2015-Rockingham-Saturday-10th-October-2015



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Litchfield GTROC Sprint Series*

The final round of the 2015 GTROC Sprint Series calendar takes place on Saturday 10th October at Rockingham race circuit.

*The Course*: 
.
The course will feature almost all of Rockingham's fast and flowing 1.7mile National Circuit. 
Drivers will leave the start line on the School Straight before going down the Steel Straight, Yentwood, Chapman Curve, Gracelands, and across the finish line just ahead of the Tarzan hairpin. 











*The Lap*:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H51Ol_Gt4U">

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H51Ol_Gt4U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350">



*The Cars*: 

Upto 30 Evos across four MLR classes
Upto 30 Imprezas across three 22B classes
Upto 15 GTRs across two GTROC classes
Upto 5 Guest class cars

*Regs*:

To remind yourselves of the Rules, Regs and Classes, click here
Noise limit is 105 dBA static. Noise will be monitored throughout the day and cars tested if necessary. Any cars that fail will be able to make changes and rerun
All bookings will receive a PDF info pack via email the week before the event
Call Pace Ward for any insurance queries on 01782 286311

*Rockingham Sprint Timetable*:

08:00 - Registration
08:00 to 11:00 - Class Check
08:45 - Driver Briefing
09:15 - Sighting lap
09:30 - Practice runs (3) followed immediately by the first of the Competitive runs
12:00 - Lunch
13:00 - Competitive runs continue
16:30 - Event closes and trophies awarded on the Podium


*Trophies and Points Table*:

Each of the Class Leaderboards will be updated immediately after the event

The trophies for the top 3 drivers from each GTROC class on the day will be awarded before the Overall Series Class Winners and the Litchfield GTROCSS Champion at the End of Year Awards Party in the Rockingham Forest Hotel after the event

*Akrapovic – Class N1*
* Turbo Dynamics – Class N2*

Each of the Class Leaderboards will be updated asap after the event


*Bookings*:

On a first come first served basis
If this is your first Sprint in 2015 there's a Registration Fee of £10 which goes into the Drivers Fund
Please visit the MLR Shop or call us on 08451 25 26 23. 
Places cost £139 for the day
Please see MLR's Cancellation Policy here


*Additional Info*: 


Passengers can register on the day (front seat only) for a nominal charge of £10
Spectators are welcome
The burger van will be open throughout the day for breakfast and dinner and snacks
No dogs or animals are allowed in the venue at anytime


*The End of Year Awards Party*: 


Please see all the details here: http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=505466 
We have our own function room with the MLR & 22B members which includes a private bar and where we'll be having a dinner and presenting all the awards for Rockingham Sprint and Overall champions
Rooms are just £50 per night which includes breakfast
You need to book with a special code, this can be obtained from Mechell ([email protected])


GTROC Club Thread also here:

http://gtroc.org/site/showthread.ph...-Saturday-10th-October-2015?p=10887#post10887


----------

